
Improving Rails Performance with Better Background Jobs - luizrogeriocn
https://medium.com/codeminer-42/improving-rails-scalability-with-better-architecture-c102a2a0cdec#.hpvle6wk3
======
luizrogeriocn
Improving background jobs performance and memory consumption on Rails apps. A
simple step-by-step example of how to make better background jobs.

